# I’ve been demolished repeatedly for carelessness in the logging woods.



## Campbellcontractlogging

Accidents happen when you cut trees all day 6 days a week I’ll post some pictures of my injuries feel free to share yours fellas or gals whatever.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging

These are the major injuries I’ve suffered in the last 3 years feel free to ask about any.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

You might want to consider a new career, I don't think this one suits you


----------



## pdqdl

Just scratches. That being said, you do know why this keeps happening to you, right?

You have more scratches from tree work than I have in almost 40 years. I have yet to get any stitches from a chainsaw. That leg looks like you got caught by a bit of carelessness to me.

Now I've broken a few ribs on several occasions, but that was was from testing the equipment as a fall arrest system. Yep. Stopped my fall each time I tried it out.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I think I suits me just fine. Nothing I’d rather do more I cut and trim 60 oak a day stuff happens I tend to be reckless at times it’s just me I’m fine I trust in the most high to take me out pretty safe every day.


Then you might want to consider switching to a different company that will give you better training and PPE. I can only imagine what their Workers comp rates are at this point.


----------



## lone wolf

TheJollyLogger said:


> You might want to consider a new career, I don't think this one suits you


Plus 1 on that!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I was backing away from a tree that was falling on the edge of a field and the saw was running still my heal caught on a green brier and I fell back hand came off my top handle other hand tightened on the trigger it reved I let off as I was falling it skipped across my leg went back to work the next day no biggy


Oh, so those were all one incident?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

I dont know if I'd post pictures of my injuries unless it was a teaching experience. 
I totally get the adrenaline and fun of tree work though, hood surfing at 70mph was cool to! Which I cant point at the spec in your eye with the plank in mine.
Money never really played a part in my thrill seeking , I'm more cautious now though as it takes a few more days to recover myself from a bad injury.


----------



## pdqdl

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I was backing away from a tree that was falling on the edge of a field and the saw was running still my heal caught on a green brier and I fell back hand came off my top handle other hand tightened on the trigger it reved I let off as I was falling it skipped across my leg went back to work the next day no biggy



I'd practice setting that chain brake a bit more often, if I was you.
I was at a GTG once, and stumbled backwards in a thicket of branches while everybody was cutting up a tree. I still managed to set the chain brake and toss the saw away from my body as I went down. It was rather embarrassing, though.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> That’s kinda what I was trying to do but everyone wants to crap on me I said ask how it happened and I’d tell but it’s more fun to sh*t on someone. I can’t make 4000$ or better a month anyware else around ware I live and I just like it.if I could delete the thread I would. I’ll tell you what tho I ain’t no bi*tch and I’ve never been afraid to do my job.



Try to ignoe the discouraging parts of the internet, I think most can appreciate hard work.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging

pdqdl said:


> I'd practice setting that chain brake a bit more often, if I was you.
> I was at a GTG once, and stumbled backwards in a thicket of branches while everybody was cutting up a tree. I still managed to set the chain brake and toss the saw away from my body as I went down. It was rather embarrassing, though.


I just shut the damn saw off after I fall one now. Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## pdqdl

I leave it running and set the brake. I still got to cut it up after it hits the ground, right?

I'm not into pulling the rope any more than I have to.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I just shut the damn saw off after I fall one now. Lesson learned the hard way.


Hey, we are just trying to help. Anytime an injury is posted here, we just try to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## pdqdl

So how 'bout those cut lip pictures. Cutting loose some spring-poles?


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I’d love to never get hurt again but I’m in the cutting woods to much and I know it’s a matter of time before something happens I’ve just really learned things the hard way in life.


It is not inevitable, proper training can reduce those risks. You are here, sharing your experiences, and part of the brotherhood. We've all been busted up at one time or another, learning this business. Scroll down and see my post "It was a hell of a ride". We are all here with one goal, to share knowledge and experiences to make sure everyone makes it home to our families every night.


----------



## thenne1713

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I think I suits me just fine. Nothing I’d rather do more I cut and trim 60 oak a day stuff happens I tend to be reckless at times it’s just me I’m fine I trust in the most high to take me out pretty safe every day.


MAYBE you need to pause, take 10-DEEP BREATHS (O2 to the brain after the climb?), and THINK "SAFETY"?


----------



## bkellyusa

thenne1713 said:


> MAYBE you need to pause, take 10-DEEP BREATHS (O2 to the brain after the climb?), and THINK "SAFETY"?


I for one am not getting down on you. I am just alarmed at how many injuries you've had so quickly. I am impressed that you are making a decent living but one good hit and all of that could be over. I'd like to see you do better and avoid these injuries and keep your farm.

I would hope that you are learning from these experiences and will learn to be successful without these injuries. I think you might want to concentrate on how good you can do your work with as few accidents as possible rather than just taking these kind of hits.

Best wishes to you from here on out.


----------



## Del_

The big one is just around the bend.


----------



## Dudders

Trusting in God is one thing, but he'll call you to him one day. Whether that day is sooner or later He leaves up to you!

I couldn't count the various hits I've taken over the years - many a hospital visit, anyway. At least 10 concussions - the first when I was a boy and borrowed my big brother's bike one day... The common factor to all the incidents, though, is being in too much of a hurry to think. 

I find that felling a big tree is actually a lot safer than clearing brush, because the sheer size of the job forces you to stop and plan things. A two-inch sapling in a scrub of bramble can stick your saw where you don't want it in a flash.


----------



## Brushwacker

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I was backing away from a tree that was falling on the edge of a field and the saw was running still my heal caught on a green brier and I fell back hand came off my top handle other hand tightened on the trigger it reved I let off as I was falling it skipped across my leg went back to work the next day no biggy


If you are taking more then a couple steps your chain brake shoud be on. Would of prevented that. Have u taken a chainsaw safety course? That is how I learned that and trust me , pay attention to the do' s and don'ts in the chainsaw manuals. They most have good reasoning behind them. I knew manuals said not to use a chainsaw holding it above your shoulders but didn't get the reasoning until i got a cut similar to 1 of yours on my knee. Us being here long as we are wouldn't be possible if not for the most High. Odds are to much stacked up against us. Every where I been and done since being a young man I knew he was with me. If i didn't know that i would of been chicken to do much of what has been the highlights of my life. I do give Him the glory for my comforts, safe keeping , and every thing else.


----------



## Bridgedpw

Getting a “out of network“ 6K ER Bill for 5 stitches on a finger! Is Nuts! That was 10 years ago here in New York. Having a real FIRST AID KIT is paramount, a store bought first aid just doesn’t cut it.


----------



## Cliff R

"stuff happens I tend to be reckless at times"

Stuff doesn't "just happen". Here are two famous quotes everyone reading this should be thinking about when you use a chainsaw.

"Every action has a equal and opposite reaction"

"Every action has a consequence"

Take the "reckless at times" OUT of the equation. Before you make any cut stop and evaluate the situation. Anytime you get a "bad feeling" about something you are about to do follow your gut instincts. They serve you well IF you listen to them...........FWIW......


----------



## SweetMK

Cliff R said:


> Take the "reckless at times" OUT of the equation. Before you make any cut stop and evaluate the situation.


That is 100% how I live,, ZERO recklessness,, period.
If moving too fast for safety is the way to make $$$,, then this is the wrong job.

I work in the woods, often, but as a hobby, there is no room for any hap-hazard actions.
I knew two people that died from such actions,,
one guy was a multi-millionaire in the 1970's,, he tried to cut a dead tree for his daughter, an 8" branch fell and ended him.

He knew better,, even his daughter said so, and she was there when the branch came down.

He had cut hundreds of large trees on his farm,, he knew what to do,,


----------



## ihookem

Nice to hear from ya Cliff R , and you are right. Thee should not be that many accidents at your age. In the 2 posts above, the OP said," 96-100 thousand pounds a load my truck driver dont give a crap if it's over weight".. You are not just putting your life in danger ,You are putting peoples lives in danger. when you are over weight and dont give a crap. When an accident does happen there will be nothing but excuses . I have heard it so many times before. " It was just a few too many " , I was only going 10 over ",,, I was just a little overweight and didn't know the S curve was there"... I dont cut wood for a living, I have however been cutting for 34 yrs. now. I cut my pants just a little one morning cause the saw spun around. That was enough wakeup call for me to up your caution and carefulness. It was on a back road on a Sunday morning and I realized on the way home if I really cut myself , I would have went in shock and likely would have bled to death. Some might say that I dont know cause I am not a pro logger. Ok, fair enough, however, I have been a carpenter now for 41 years. My only injuries were when I fell 10' off a ladder. It only happened cause I was a hot headed 23 yr. old . I landed on my back , on some rocks. My back hurt for 6 months, and it went away ... .. for about 20 yrs. Then it came back. and is arthiritis in my back cause of it. I had some close calls, but I never cut myself one time in 41 yrs. I had a rupture ,,, and likely from being stupid and lifting too much at once. It got fixed 26 yrs. ago and still fine. I had carpol tunnel and got fixed 25 yrs ago and fine, but I only had 1 accident and that was falling off the ladder . As an old 59 yr old carpenter, that has done everything I can say,,, Cliff R is right, you NEED to have that gut feeling, and use your experience to avoid injuries at all costs. If you dont, it will be a death sooner or later. It makes no difference to me if you heed the warnings on this thread except you or your truck driver will also likely tip a load over on the highway and hurt someone that could not avoid the situation . That person will leave loved ones behind. and the sorrow of a paralized wife or kid never goes away and stuck feeding a son or daughter and wiping their buts cause they no longer can does not sit well at all . Today I am not going to church, I am going to bury my brother in law. He was 52, a good carpenter , but alcohol and perscription pain killers was too much . I see this all the time and it can almost always be avoided . This is him building my house 13 yrs ago. He was putting up rafters with the "boomer".


----------



## fishdrivel

pdqdl said:


> Just scratches. That being said, you do know why this keeps happening to you, right?
> 
> You have more scratches from tree work than I have in almost 40 years. I have yet to get any stitches from a chainsaw. That leg looks like you got caught by a bit of carelessness to me.
> 
> Now I've broken a few ribs on several occasions, but that was was from testing the equipment as a fall arrest system. Yep. Stopped my fall each time I tried it out.


I'm a retired arborist. I did a lot of very dangerous projects over the years but would not touch them if I could not do them safely.
If you don't have a plan to perform a task safely, you plan to have an "accident" I never fell once. No injuries other than overworking my body.

Back in the day, we called some climbers "lucky climbers" Despite all odds being against them, they survived.
There are a lot of lucky climbers and there are a lot of old climbers. There are no old, lucky climbers.


----------



## old CB

Just opened this thread, and the original post is empty. Did he scrub his content? Been too busy to spend much time here in recent days, but it seems like things are different in the last few days.

Regardless, anyone who is sustaining repeated injuries in tree work should learn to do it better. I had a few injuries, but they were all from overworked muscles and such. Never had a moving chain touch my flesh in over 50 yrs of cutting trees.


----------



## lone wolf

old CB said:


> Just opened this thread, and the original post is empty. Did he scrub his content? Been too busy to spend much time here in recent days, but it seems like things are different in the last few days.
> 
> Regardless, anyone who is sustaining repeated injuries in tree work should learn to do it better. I had a few injuries, but they were all from overworked muscles and such. Never had a moving chain touch my flesh in over 50 yrs of cutting trees.


Looks like they took the graphic pics down.


----------



## wardog

First off I will say I am NOT a professional tree anything although I have felled and cut up many, many of them on my farm as well as at relatives. I do burn wood in an outside boiler so yes I cut and split much of it over the years. I will say that I have never been hurt when doing so as I RESPECT the entire situation and consequences. YES, cutting wood saves me a ton of money so it's like putting it in the bank but not being able to do so would mean all that would be used up pretty quickly. An Accident is something happening by chance; something unforeseen, unexpected, unusual, extraordinary, or phenomenal, taking place not according to the usual course of things or events, out of the range of ordinary calculations; that which exists or occurs abnormally, or an uncommon occurrence, on the instant, rather than something that continues, progresses or develops; something happening by chance. The word accident is used only for events that occur without the intervention of a human being. This kind of accident also may be called an act of God. It is an event that no person caused or could have prevented—such as a tornado, a tidal wave, or an ice storm. Repetitive actions that cause harm is man-made and called Carelessness, Not giving sufficient attention or thought to avoiding harm or errors. Trusting in the almighty is NO guarantee one will not do irreparable harm to themselves or others. The almighty made man the so-called most intelligent species on earth by giving them the ability to reason. That therefore gifts any man the ability to put an actual reason (the power of the mind to think, understand, and form judgments by a process of logic) behind things that cause them harm. The almighty gave us all the ability to be superior so as to maintain the species but NOT using that ability is just like praying, they both must have individual legs! Repetitive harm from a single source is not an accident but carelessness to which the almighty has already addressed and left up to an individual to have the ability to understand and prevent. For one to act carelessly and then depend on God to not get harmed is a waste of their breath.


----------



## old CB

lone wolf said:


> Looks like they took the graphic pics down.


Pics, text & everything gone for me. But the entire site is a little dodgy since several nights back. Can't tell what page I'm on, etc.


----------



## pdqdl

old CB said:


> Just opened this thread, and the original post is empty. Did he scrub his content? Been too busy to spend much time here in recent days, but it seems like things are different in the last few days.
> 
> Regardless, anyone who is sustaining repeated injuries in tree work should learn to do it better. I had a few injuries, but they were all from overworked muscles and such. Never had a moving chain touch my flesh in over 50 yrs of cutting trees.



Yes. He systematically deleted each of his posts.


----------



## pdqdl

lone wolf said:


> Looks like they took the graphic pics down.



No "they" involved. The OP didn't like any criticism, and deleted everything. His comments could be restored.


----------



## Brufab

lone wolf said:


> Looks like they took the graphic pics down.


Yea i was curious to see what happened.


----------



## REJ2

I think I got to read most of his postings, although they are all gone now. I believe his original intent in his words were to inform, educate, and show what could happen to an individual in his line of work. Constructive advice was given by many and he absorbed it mostly just fine. He knew why and when he was at fault but the chase for the almighty dollar might have outweighed, in his mind anyway, the need for most safety rationalizations. Kinda of a “make hay while the sun is shining” fella. Sounded as if he made a decent wage, paid his taxes, had insurance, and had a dairy farm. His bulb is burning bright, but for how long will be the question.


----------



## fishdrivel

pdqdl said:


> No "they" involved. The OP didn't like any criticism, and deleted everything.


During my time as an arborist, I hired and fired many employees.
The best employees were the ones that listened.
Trying to re-educate someone who has been doing it for years, can be frustrating.
I don't like training climbers. 
They are risk-takers by nature and some just do not have the concentration or attention to detail that it takes.to survive.

I once had a client who was a famous brain surgeon.
He was amazed at my climbing work.
When I was on the ground, he asked me what happens if I make a mistake. I said I don't make mistakes.
He responded with, "everybody makes mistakes" I responded with "I'm glad you are not doing brain surgery on me!"
I explained futher, "If you break your pencil writing a prescription, that is an acceptable mistake. If you cut my skull with a bone saw while drinking a beer, that is unacceptable and should never happen."
Similarly, cutting my rope while I'm hanging 150 ft. in the air over 21KV electrical lines is not acceptable.
There is a time to be careful and a time to be very careful!

Nothing got you fired faster than refusing to listen to safety advice!


----------



## JimR

SweetMK said:


> That is 100% how I live,, ZERO recklessness,, period.
> If moving too fast for safety is the way to make $$$,, then this is the wrong job.
> 
> I work in the woods, often, but as a hobby, there is no room for any hap-hazard actions.
> I knew two people that died from such actions,,
> one guy was a multi-millionaire in the 1970's,, he tried to cut a dead tree for his daughter, an 8" branch fell and ended him.
> 
> He knew better,, even his daughter said so, and she was there when the branch came down.
> 
> He had cut hundreds of large trees on his farm,, he knew what to do,,


Sounds like he didn't look at the tree before dropping it. I too cut trees for a hobby up on our woodlot. I have been doing it since I cleared our house lot back in 1973. I have been very fortunate not to have done anything really stupid. Closest I have come was to slightly cut my brand new boots many years ago with a chainsaw. It wasn't all the way thru the outside.


----------



## lone wolf

Brufab said:


> Yea i was curious to see what happened.


It was ugly I can tell you that one of the pics was a huge cut from a saw.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

fishdrivel said:


> During my time as an arborist, I hired and fired many employees.
> The best employees were the ones that listened.
> Trying to re-educate someone who has been doing it for years, can be frustrating.
> I don't like training climbers.
> They are risk-takers by nature and some just do not have the concentration or attention to detail that it takes.to survive.
> 
> I once had a client who was a famous brain surgeon.
> He was amazed at my climbing work.
> When I was on the ground, he asked me what happens if I make a mistake. I said I don't make mistakes.
> He responded with, "everybody makes mistakes" I responded with "I'm glad you are not doing brain surgery on me!"
> I explained futher, "If you break your pencil writing a prescription, that is an acceptable mistake. If you cut my skull with a bone saw while drinking a beer, that is unacceptable and should never happen."
> Similarly, cutting my rope while I'm hanging 150 ft. in the air over 21KV electrical lines is not acceptable.
> There is a time to be careful and a time to be very careful!
> 
> Nothing got you fired faster than refusing to listen to safety advice!


That is very excellent response. I pretty much concur with this thought. Thanks


----------



## BrettS

pdqdl said:


> No "they" involved. The OP didn't like any criticism, and deleted everything. His comments could be restored.


You know this how?, his original intent in his words were to inform, educate, and show what could happen then the 'experts' like you come along and dump on him, I guess because "y'all" are 'experts you know better. His post served as a reminder as to what 'could' happen but seeing as you lot are 'experts' and never make mistakes and never need reminding you prefer to dump on people. This site is getting much too pretentious and petty so no wonder people are going to "the other site"....


----------



## pdqdl

Brufab said:


> Yea i was curious to see what happened.



He posted two pictures of a split lip done on different occasions, some really serious bruising from a leg injury (two views, old and initial), and some slices above the knee (two views) that were clearly caused by a chainsaw.

There wasn't anything too remarkable that couldn't be found in nearly any of the arboricultural injuries thread.


----------



## pdqdl

BrettS said:


> You know this how?, his original intent in his words were to inform, educate, and show what could happen then the 'experts' like you come along and dump on him, I guess because "y'all" are 'experts you know better. His post served as a reminder as to what 'could' happen but seeing as you lot are 'experts' and never make mistakes and never need reminding you prefer to dump on people. This site is getting much too pretentious and petty so no wonder people are going to "the other site"....



He said:


Campbellcontractlogging said:


> ... but *everyone wants to crap on me* I said ask how it happened and I’d tell but it’s more fun to sh*t on someone. ..*if I could delete the thread I would.* ...


Now does that really take much analysis as to why it got deleted? I'd say that you were doing the dumping on me here.

As to my expertise, I'm enough of an expert to know how he got those two split lips, just by seeing the pictures. He admitted I was right in guessing the cause of those injuries. The OP also admitted that he has since learned the merit of killing his saw, so he freely admitted that it was an ignorant mistake that caused the injury.
.
As to dumping on him, I didn't read any posts that I thought qualified as such. No one else has deleted any posts, so how about you quote a "dumping" post back to me, and we just decide if anyone is being unfair. If simple criticism qualifies in your mind as "dumping on", then you need to grow up a bit yourself. The man didn't intend his posts to serve as a reminder, and I can prove it.

Post #2 in this thread:


Campbellcontractlogging said:


> These are the major injuries I’ve suffered in the last 3 years feel free to ask about any.



I have had a very skilled climber die while working for me. He made a simple, but fatal mistake. The first day he worked for me, he cut his arm with a chainsaw. Not bad, but I made him go get stitches. He was very pleased that we cared about his injury, and he alleged that he had never cut himself before. When he returned to work, I told him that he had already impressed us, that he didn't need to hurry any at all, that he was plenty fast enough.
3 days later he was DEAD, by making a hasty decision about what and how to cut.

Now don't give me anymore crap about people dumping on someone for emphasizing the value of being more careful. Small injuries done often DO mean that you are either ignorant or careless. That is a simple cut and dried fact, and I'm not going to apologize for other experts in this thread that have been stating the obvious. I will concede that they might have been a bit more sensitive to his feelings, but this is a tough world, and we aren't exactly known as a gentle, touchy/feely industry.

We tell it like it is, and there shouldn't be any misunderstandings.


----------



## pdqdl

fishdrivel said:


> I'm a retired arborist. I did a lot of very dangerous projects over the years but would not touch them if I could not do them safely.
> If you don't have a plan to perform a task safely, you plan to have an "accident" I never fell once. No injuries other than overworking my body.
> 
> Back in the day, we called some climbers "lucky climbers" Despite all odds being against them, they survived.
> There are a lot of lucky climbers and there are a lot of old climbers. There are no old, lucky climbers.



You seem to assume that I "fell". Not the case, exactly.
case #1. I was suspended by two different safeties while limb walking a dangerously dead pine branch. When it predictably broke, I was supported by my lanyard to the branch directly over my head. it was already tight, and I didn't really fall at all. What DID happen, was that the heavy belt was lifted by the side D-rings vertically into my short ribs, and broke three of them on my left side. Had I ever attended a climbing class that mentioned that probability, I might have avoided that injury.

case #2: a log being rigged down came swinging right back up and knocked me off the leaning trunk I was piecing out. Even though I was squealing at the groundie to release the rope, it had already hung up in the narrow crotch and wouldn't come down. After it knocked me off my perch, then I got to play collision games on the bottom of the trunk, too. It turns out that I was hanging from my lanyard at the same height the 500lb log was swinging.

A more expert climber than myself might have avoided both injuries. There's a lot to be said for getting and continuing to train. And even more to be said for never becoming complacent about your safety.


----------



## Slick50




----------



## Ted Jenkins

I think it is rediculous to think a pro should experience more than a few injuries during their career. I still have my limbs at 70. My first major climbing job was on a medium size Oak. I operated very well until I cut a 18” limb which split the tree pinning me abrubtley onto the main section of the tree. The incident knocked the wind out of me leaving me unable to speak. That was 50 years ago. Now have learned that there is always time to plan for safety period. Many folks have said the same things using different words. In the tree businesses mistakes are not made. I got my first tree job when I was 14. It paid $400 and I was thrilled. No body showed me how to handle a saw or sharpen a chain. I learned in 15 minutes that my decisions were life and death. I did not care what risk I took just get the job done. However I understood that I would not enjoy anything I worked for. So those early jobs set me on a habitual path of safety. As it turns out nothing else is important. I have had many people work for me with major scars. With in a few days it was obvious why. I have gone to major jobs to spend an hour or more just thinking and looking. When I consider all aspects the work starts not until. Thanks


----------



## pdqdl

I think just about every climber has had that ugly trick happen to them. I still remember when it happened to me, although not as severely as yours.


----------



## fireheart

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> These are the major injuries I’ve suffered in the last 3 years feel free to ask about any.


Whoa Brother! What's in the past is past and I don't admonish you for any of your thrill seeking. Being in the woods with the trees all day
is a huge gift. I am wondering if you have learned at all how precious your life is. You are able to feel emotion, and love I hope. Please think about how fragile life is and how the ground underneath you can be taken away in an instant.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

fireheart said:


> Whoa Brother! What's in the past is past and I don't admonish you for any of your thrill seeking. Being in the woods with the trees all day
> is a huge gift. I am wondering if you have learned at all how precious your life is. You are able to feel emotion, and love I hope. Please think about how fragile life is and how the ground underneath you can be taken away in an instant.


I find it interesting how people relate to hazards and life. I grew up right after the war with military surplus aircraft and guns available to pretty much any body. Living in a aircraft hanger on a Air Force Base in the fifties surrounded by military vets thinking that life was here today gone tomorrow. Most all the people I knew had a careless attitude about life and death. I never worried about making it home at the end of the day. However I developed a very meticulous habit of planning ever single minute detail about any project which has served me well. Nearly all of the accidents that I have seen here and elsewhere are the results of just plain carelessness on the part of the OP. Thanks


----------



## J D

Quite ironic this thread popping back up right about now...


----------



## pdqdl

It's that salacious title. Too bad the OP deleted most all of his posts.


----------



## scut207

Was this the same guy that posted all those stumps that got worse the closer you looked?


----------



## J D

scut207 said:


> Was this the same guy that posted all those stumps that got worse the closer you looked?


Yup, sadly not surprising given what we saw in that post. Honestly, I would have trouble looking my kids in the eye when I left for work if I was putting myself at that kind of risk daily. Hopefully it hasn't become so "normal" for the OP that he can't see a reason to improve his practices


----------



## Imser1989

1. Logging
Logging is a dangerous job that requires extreme caution and skill. If you don’t know what you’re doing, you could easily get hurt. You need to be careful not to fall off the log truck, and if you do, make sure you have something to hold onto. It’s also important to wear proper safety equipment, including a hard hat, gloves, and boots. Make sure you have a good pair of goggles, too.
2. Trees
Trees are extremely valuable, and they take a lot of work to harvest them. When you cut down trees, you should always use a chainsaw. Chainsaws are safer than axes, especially when cutting live trees. Always keep the chain saw at least 10 feet away from the tree trunk. Don’t try to swing the chain saw around the tree; instead, just move it along the ground until you reach the base of the tree. Then, you can start swinging the chain saw back and forth across the tree.
3. Loggers
Loggers are responsible for harvesting timber. They often work alone, and they may carry heavy loads. To avoid injury, they should always stay alert and pay attention to their surroundings. If they notice anything suspicious, they should immediately stop working and report it to someone else.
4. Log trucks
A log truck is a vehicle that carries logs. A log truck should only transport logs that are dry enough to handle safely. If the logs are wet, they could break apart and cause serious injuries. Log trucks should also follow certain rules. First, they should never exceed the speed limit. Second, they should always travel in pairs. Third, they should always drive slowly. And finally, they should always maintain a safe distance between themselves and any other vehicles.
5. Forestry
Foresters study forestry and help manage forests. They are responsible for making sure that forests remain healthy and productive over time. Forests are home to many different types of animals, including bears, deer, elk, moose, and wolves. Foresters also monitor forest fires, which are sometimes necessary to prevent wildfires.
6. Forest Service
The U.S. Forest Service is responsible for managing national forests, national parks, wilderness areas, and grasslands. Their mission is to protect these natural habitats while promoting sustainable economic growth.
7. National Park Service
The National Park Service manages national parks and monuments. These places are protected for people to enjoy and appreciate nature. There are many different kinds of wildlife in national parks, including bison, deer, elk and eagles.
8- One of the zodiac's most intelligent signs is Sagittarius 2023 Horoscope. They are suitable for any position that requires imparting knowledge.


----------



## pdqdl

Imser1989: I am concerned that you might be a bot of some sort. Your previous post doesn't seem appropriate for this thread. Kindly reply to my post in common English, preferably free of errors.


----------



## J D

Gotta love this little piece of advice


Imser1989 said:


> Always keep the chain saw at least 10 feet away from the tree trunk. Don’t try to swing the chain saw around the tree; instead, just move it along the ground until you reach the base of the tree. Then, you can start swinging the chain saw back and forth across the tree.


----------



## lone wolf

pdqdl said:


> Imser1989: I am concerned that you might be a bot of some sort. Your, previous post doesn't seem appropriate for this thread. Kindly reply to my post in common English, preferably free of errors.


Get it out of here!


----------



## pdqdl

Eh. I can't be sure. 

No reason to be hasty, and no rules are being broken by a senseless post. God knows, we have plenty of senseless posts without worrying about whether there are any bots to help out.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Well, this explains the "stumps" thread posts.
I would reiterate my reading list from that.


----------



## fields_mj

I didn't see this post this past spring, but I can relate to everything that's been said. I started working construction when I was 16, and worked my way through college doing it. Since then, I've spent the last 25 years working in, on, and with a variety of industrial equipment, most of which can maim or kill you in at least half a dozen different ways. When it comes to dangerous work, or even just industrial equipment, I've met 3 types of people. There's the "Safety is for sissies and OSHA is for idiots" crowd, there is the group that's meticulous about safety, and there's the group that thinks they are meticulous about safety, but aren't because they haven't had or seen an injury or close call yet. I won't work with anyone from the first group. I care too much about them and their family to let them get injured or killed on my watch. For the rest, I assume they are in the last group until they demonstrate otherwise. More than once I've had someone tell me "So and so said that it absolutely has to be done by tomorrow." My normally response is to have them tell "So and so" that I said they are welcome to come and do it themselves if they want it done by tomorrow, but my team doesn't cut corners period. 

Don't get me wrong, for the most part safety is an illusion and life is just dangerous by nature. There's a difference between that and being careless or cutting corners. Whether its done out of ignorance, recklessness, or some other reason, the result is often the same. The Lord has a plan for each of us, and knows when he's going to call each person home. What your quality of life is between now and then is largely up to you.


----------



## pasc1947

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> Accidents happen when you cut trees all day 6 days a week I’ll post some pictures of my injuries feel free to share yours fellas or gals whatever.


My friend Wes cut for over 40 years with the usual injuries then started really getting hurt. Told me "Steve, these trees are trying to kill me". Six months later one did.


----------



## pdqdl

lone wolf said:


> Get it out of here!



Gone now. Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## lone wolf

pdqdl said:


> Imser1989: I am concerned that you might be a bot of some sort. Your previous post doesn't seem appropriate for this thread. Kindly reply to my post in common English, preferably free of errors.


Imposter 1989


----------



## CutsThroughKnots

Cliff R said:


> "stuff happens I tend to be reckless at times"
> 
> Stuff doesn't "just happen". Here are two famous quotes everyone reading this should be thinking about when you use a chainsaw.
> 
> "Every action has a equal and opposite reaction"
> 
> "Every action has a consequence"
> 
> Take the "reckless at times" OUT of the equation. Before you make any cut stop and evaluate the situation. Anytime you get a "bad feeling" about something you are about to do follow your gut instincts. They serve you well IF you listen to them...........FWIW......


I’ve seen workers in dangerous professions like heavy construction or farming or logging or whatever display their battle scars like a “badge of honor.” I will never understand that.


----------

